# Six Stroke Engine



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard about the new six stroke engine that has just come out? They have a working prototype and it seems as if this engine has some real merits.

No cooling system
More power
Less engine weight

In case you have not read this article, its pretty neat. Its not that long of an article and its pretty interesting. Any thoughts on this new six stroke engine?

Six Stroke Engine


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Drawbar! Interesting article. Sure would be nice to have access to an engine that efficient. Fuel prices are insane and looks like they may go up again.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Interesting article Travis. 

I was thinking about how the six stroke engine would work. If a regular 4 stroke engine has Intake, Compression, Power and Exhaust strokes it sounds like this engine would add 2 more strokes by spraying water into the hot cylinder after the exhaust stroke and using the steam that results for another power stroke. So the 5th stroke would be the introduction of the water and the 6th would be some type of exhaust of the steam. Then it would start back on the "normal" 4 strokes again. Did I get that right?

Obviously as stated in the article the issues of the water freezing and were to store the water on the vehicle would be problems to overcome since the engine uses about the same ammount of water as fuel. Pretty neat concept though and may prove to be quite viable as fuel prices continue to increase. 

My brother works at International Truck Company and he said the ongoing issue they are and have been dealing with is how to redesign their engines to meet the new environmental standards starting in 2007. If this six stroke technology cleans up the burning of diesal fuel it could have saved them millions of dollars reengineering their engines.

It never ceases to amaze me the innovative minds of people. 

Thanks for sharing it with us.
Andy


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

I tell u what, it makes a little sense, but dont know how it would pass the ol'e muster with the safety & longevity issue. Just don't see it making it at this juncture

I am betting on H20 and H-based units right now. Got my $ where my mouth is on this one, I tell u what.

Now, if I could find a way to use some of Dean's hot air, we could fly around the globe and back. HE-HE (just kidding) 

-tom


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DixieTom _
> *
> Now, if I could find a way to use some of Dean's hot air, we could fly around the globe and back. HE-HE (just kidding)
> 
> -tom *



:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: yumyum yumyum yumyum :hand: :hand: :hand: :duh: :hide: You missed your calling as a comedian Tom! We are having red beans and rice tonight............... I will keep that hot air cycle in mind although I think I may be contributing to global warming with excessive greenhouse gas emitions.


----------

